# Got my chicks



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

OMG!!! I am getting my chicks tonight....yaaa!!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yay, pics! Lol


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Coming home from TSC with my bbys


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Um I don't know


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Olivia, they are so cute!!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Cutie patooties, what you get?


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

The guy said they r amber sex-links


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're sure are fluffy cute!!! Just wanna rub my cheek on them.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

I know right I just what to hug their guts out ;P


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

OliviaE said:


> I know right I just what to hug their guts out ;P


Oh no pls don't do that! Haha jusss kidding! They are adorable at these ages!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They grow up so fast! Take lots of pic's Oliva and hold em lots! They'll be the friendly pets ever when they grow up. You're going to love the adolescent stage. Its super cute too!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

K thanks 7chicks I think I'm going to double my pics


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Fuzzy!!!! I just love chicks enjoy!


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

So cute and fuzzy!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

In the first one in the background is my garage and its a mess so,,ya


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Soft little fuzzy!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

OliviaE said:


> Coming home from TSC with my bbys


They are so cute! Are they boys or girls?


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

AlexTS113 said:


> They are so cute! Are they boys or girls?


I believe it is too early on to tell


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

AlexTS113 said:


> They are so cute! Are they boys or girls?


Pretty baby girls!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Oliva! You're not spoiling those babies are you???  I didn't think so.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

